# ADS Hours to Drive program



## 7fluffyfriends (May 13, 2016)

Do any of you take part in this program? I no longer have any horse/driving buddies nearby and was looking for a personal 'goal' to work toward.

If I am remembering correctly, AMHR / ASPC has the companion/recreation/amateur program which is more structured. The idea of simply keeping track of your hours is appealing and easy.

Does anyone know if AMHR has ever considered this type of program? It is a nice thing to achieve a goal more or less in your own backyard - no signatures/trailers/show fees/etc.

Newly retired, I positively adore anything simple, easy, and free!


----------



## dalvers63 (May 13, 2016)

7fluffyfriends said:


> Do any of you take part in this program? I no longer have any horse/driving buddies nearby and was looking for a personal 'goal' to work toward.
> 
> If I am remembering correctly, AMHR / ASPC has the companion/recreation/amateur program which is more structured. The idea of simply keeping track of your hours is appealing and easy.


I'm an ADS member and have been keeping track of my hours. I'm of the same.mindset that this is an easy and fun way to get out and drive


----------



## 7fluffyfriends (May 14, 2016)

Thank you, dalvers63!

If I am understanding the site information, the hours are accumulative with no loss from year to year?

There is such value in having friends to drive with, but sometimes you are really on your own. I think this is the time to join up and start adding up! Maybe this time next year, I will proudly be wearing the 100 hour pin




.

Or, more correctly, maybe my mini DD will proudly be wearing the pin!

Happy and safe driving to you!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 14, 2016)

I've been thinking of that, too! I think the hours would add up pretty quickly. I could keep a calendar in the barn...


----------



## 7fluffyfriends (May 15, 2016)

Great Idea, Marsha. I was going to keep track on the house calendar, but by the time I am inside my mind is already 'gone' in another direction.

Will join ADS, put a calendar in the barn, and when the ink in my pen freezes solid, I know it is time to park the cart!





Either that or when the mini coat is so thick I can't relocate the harness to take it off.

Maybe we could post later and share progress? Would love to hear from both of you!


----------



## dalvers63 (May 16, 2016)

Glad to hear others want to participate, too!

From what I can see you log your hours all year and then return them to ADS by November 1st so they can tally them. If you complete a milestone in between that time you can return them early and they will send you a pin. I've only been driving for a few months and have about 20 hours logged. I'm hoping to up that soon as I'm able to get out to the barn more often.


----------



## MajorClementine (May 16, 2016)

Oh, I'm loving this. Going to check out ADS right now. Motivation to get out and drive more


----------



## paintponylvr (May 19, 2016)

Also, on Yahoo, there is a group called Recreation Equine Driving (or RED). They track driving (no ground driving - has to be hitched) and give out an award with either so many miles or so many hours. I've forgotten the exact numbers of hours/miles they used for theirs.

I found that I was working with too many different pairs or singles - not enough time with any of each to really track and it was frustrating to me rather than "uplifting" or exciting. Also, with so many youngsters that I was starting (or oldsters who'd never been trained, LOL), it was over a year before I EVER hitched anyone.

********

What about tracking your own hours/miles and then setting a goal for so many and then setting an award or treat for that goal? Even designing a patch or something if you are into sewing

or maybe we could design/do something here???

**********

When I was in Germany - I really got into Volksmarching. That is a walking program. Usuallly done in pretty country but sometimes the walks were so demanding that I only noticed that I completed them. They were not timed, they had several different classifications at each event and you got a stamp in your "booklet" for completing your "walk" and also usually some type of little metal plate. My hubby attached alot of those to a nice walking stick and it was displayed for years in our home. They also tracked kilometers completed and at the 50, 100, 250, 500 or something like that - they had awards - usually a certificate of completion and a "patch" that you could put on your jacket. Everyone would check out the jackets when they went to various events. I used to take our first daughter in a "backpack" and she'd go with me to these... My husband DID NOT like going to these and I would often team up with another local buddy or two to go - we split driving to go and watched out for each other on the varied terrain(s)... Went to one that even the beginner/novice division was hard as it was very hilly and rough going. A lot of twisted ankles at that event...

Some events were in permanent settings and had like a mini campground headquarters with restrooms and then a cafeteria or vendors that you could spend you $$ on local eats and brews. Others had your typical porta-johns in one area with tents & tables for vendors in another.


----------



## jeanniecogan (May 25, 2016)

count me in. i did this with my arab years ago. it was fun. if someone startsnsomething like this let me know jeannie


----------



## 7fluffyfriends (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi Paula, we lived in Germany in the early 70's and I also remember the Volksmarching and taking our son, also in a backpack! Gosh, I remember too the kindness of so many of the German citizens to us and our infant son. Small world sometimes and we are all in it together!

Jeannie and Paula,maybe we can just start by sharing our hours? I would enjoy checking back and seeing how much fun we are all having!





Safe driving!


----------



## paintponylvr (Jun 11, 2016)

We can do that... Let me check into what RED actually does and how and I'd be happy to set a spreadsheet up...

"Lil-Beginnings" Driving Club? or something? Driving Club - Small & ALL Equine.

categories - ground driving and hitched. ?

Miles and/or hours (I know that for me it's usually easier to track time over miles but for others, it's easier to track mileage). I think arena time counts?

Awards - I personally don't want to mess with ribbons - providing or receiving. But others might? How did you want to do recognition?


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jun 19, 2016)

i had an accident a few weeks ago, one of my team decided to get scared and dragged charlie and i off. he made a quick right and i didn't. bruised pretty much and a sprained wrist, found out friday the wrist is broken. i am driving anyway and my suggestions would be:

hours

ground driving

single hitched

multiple hitched

arena hitched

that should give everyone somewhere to fit in. we could make a yearly award or we could make it for every so many miles.

we can offer an award for each section. turn in your paper work and announce your award yourself.

i would help with the awards or what ever you need but i am 74 and will need reminders, hee hee.


----------



## 7fluffyfriends (Jun 23, 2016)

You are a generous woman, Paula, that is a wonderful offer. Sorry to not respond sooner, have been off of the computer with summer farm chores and grandma duty!

I like the options jeanniecogan listed and agree that gives everyone interested a place. So sorry, Jeannie to hear of your 'adventure' and hope your wrist heals quickly and well!

As far as recognition, just sharing what we have been able to do is fine by me! At the end of whatever our season is in our part of the world, we would have laid the groundwork (haha) for next year's goals as well!

I am not very computer 'talented' but if there is a way I could help, please let me know!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 24, 2016)

What about adding community service? I think it helps a driving horse to be exposed to lots of activities.


----------



## 7fluffyfriends (Jun 24, 2016)

That's a great idea! So many members already share via community service already - good thinking Marsha!


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jul 2, 2016)

we don't have to do all subjects, just 1. you can do more, but not a must.

i'm thinking of trying to have a west kentucky drive day on labor day weekend where we go camping. will let you know if i get some response.


----------



## paintponylvr (Jul 2, 2016)

OK, it looks like a go... So you are wanting me to do the listing? Is everybody on Google? if so, we can share the list(s) thru "google drive"...


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jul 2, 2016)

i don't belong to google, but i will join if you tell me how. im for whatever is simple. also thought of another category. ground training, meaning like beginning parelli or anderson, or your own version.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 2, 2016)

I have a gmail account. Does that mean I belong to google?

I've been thinking how I could keep track of my horse time, and can't really come up with anything definite. Would one need a clock to measure the exact time? A simple calendar and mark off grooming time, training time, driving, activities--and not worry too much about hours/minutes? Would one need to have someone sign off, as in the case of a parade or school activity as proof?

It's one reason I haven't joined the AMHR companion programs; don't know that I am disciplined enough to keep a good record. I do think it would be a good motivator for me. And I would be happy to supply one of the prizes.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jul 2, 2016)

i don't think you have to be to on the second ,just rough time. i believe it is on the honor system. a calendar would be great. i hope im not out of line.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 3, 2016)

I would like to participate if I could. I did this riding once, for a pony breed club and we just kept track of the hours on the honor system.


----------



## 7fluffyfriends (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi,

I am on google and have google email!


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jul 4, 2016)

so happy to see the interest. Paula i also have a gmail acct.


----------



## dalvers63 (Jul 5, 2016)

It would be easy enough to make a shared document on Google docs that we could all add to as we get hours


----------



## BBH (Jul 12, 2016)

This is an easy program to keep track of and helps as a type of training journal too......for new drivers there is alot of info on the ADS web site too that can help with many things.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jul 18, 2016)

'LIL BEGINNINGS DRIVING CLUB IS GREAT. A SIGN UP LIST FOR EACH SUBJECT? SOMEONE MAY WANT TO DO AWARDS, I THINK AS SIMPLE AS POSSIBLE, AFTER ALL WE WANT TO DRIVE OUR HORSES, RIGHT?


----------



## jeanniecogan (Aug 5, 2016)

what happened>??? there was so much interest and now nothing. there are three people on here that seem to know what to do. i have offered to do paper awards or pins for awards. does anyone want to set it up,someone who has the time??my cast came off wed and i will be driving around for a while. jeannie


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 7, 2016)

SORRY! Things got really crazy here on my end...

Can some one else set it up for right now? Google drive works and has spread sheet just like Excell...


----------



## jeanniecogan (Aug 21, 2016)

alright, we need to get this going. i will volunteer. but somebody will have to tell me what to do. the best driving time is coming up. paula? will you help me? or anyone?

what about yahoo, they seem to have this kind of thing? i would like to do awards, even if it is just a paper.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Oct 8, 2016)

i think we could keep it really simple. should someone talk to the owner of this forum before we set it up? maybe she would have some ideas. i don't think we need a spread sheet, just a list, i am willing to do that.

Paula mentioned something about one being on facebook. i will see if i can find it. TO anyone interested please let this thread know, please


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 8, 2016)

I would still be interested. I am not driving alot right now, but it would be an incentive to do so.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jan 1, 2017)

Okay seeing as it's the "New Year" I thought maybe we should bring back this post. Maybe we should start out by posting our driving hours here each day until we get a spread sheet or something else made. Or... We can start a new thread titled "Driving Hours" where we only post the hours driven and, if you choose, where you drove. Thoughts???


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 1, 2017)

A new thread sounds like a fairly easy way of keeping track. Good idea!


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jan 3, 2017)

i think the idea is good to start a new thread. glad we will finally going. good things are worth waiting for,


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jan 4, 2017)

I posted to the new Hours to Drive thread! . I'm bound and determined that Spanky will be hitched this year (among other things!) I'm doing my best to not allow lupus to keep me from being active. This group, and thread, allows me to participate without having to pay any fees.

Thanks y'all!! And an even bigger THANK YOU to Debby and Lil Beginnings for having this forum available to us. {{{Huugg!!}}}


----------

